# [SOLVED] toshiba laptop webcam problem!! help!!



## dawnsparky (Oct 7, 2007)

please help me before i throw my laptop out of the window!!
i have a toshiba satellite pro A100 laptop. It has windows xp sp2. I have bought a microsoft lifecam vx-1000 which has been installed correctly. when i try to use it the mic works but the visual screen is just black or grey!! everything wizard i tried all say it is working... i even spoke to toshiba who believe the problem is with the webcam!??
i just can't think what to try next.... it seems so simple as the laptop is quite new and the webcam is new...what is the problem!!!!! aaaaghhh!
i would be extremely grateful for any advice thanks!!


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: toshiba laptop webcam problem!! help!!*

Do you have another computer you can try the camera on?


----------



## dawnsparky (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: toshiba laptop webcam problem!! help!!*

yes the webcam works on another pc so i believe the problem lies with the toshiba laptop which i have now given up on! the laptop has had problems with photo cd's, games and then the webcam so it is going out the door now but thanks for your advice!!!
i have seen lots of other similar problems online on lots of other forums and no one seems to have the answer....goodluck to anyone with the same problem but i have given up .... i know my limits and i would rather spend my money on something i know about..(..clothes or shoes hahhaha !)


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: toshiba laptop webcam problem!! help!!*

Thanks for posting back. Sounds like there is a new laptop in your future.


----------

